# Anzahl Baumknoten bestimmen



## xyZman (19. Jan 2011)

Hallo,
Für meine 
Inorder:1 6 4 9 2 3 8
Postorder 6 1 9 2 3 4
Traversierungen
soll die ANzahl der Knoten bestimmt werden.
Das Ergebnis lautet 9 doch kommei ch nicht darauf..
Wie bestimme ich bei meinem Baum die Knoten ?


lg
FLorian


----------



## Andi_CH (19. Jan 2011)

Hm, wie sieht denn dein Baum aus? (Oder hab ich was nicht verstanden?)


----------



## SlaterB (19. Jan 2011)

allgemein kann man aus Inorder und Postorder sicher den kompletten Baum bestimmen,
siehe
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/111995-baumdarstellung.html
http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufgaben/101805-binaerbaume-preorder-postorder.html
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemein...inaerbaum-infix-praefixordnung-erstellen.html
und andere in der Forum-Suche zu Inorder

wie soll es aber mehr Knoten geben als die 1, die 6, die 4, die 9, die 2, die 3 und die 8, also maximal sieben?
wieso fehlt bei Postorder die 8?


----------



## brauner1990 (19. Jan 2011)

Inorder:1 6 4 9 2 3 8
Postorder 6 1 9 2 3 4

```
Inorder:
     1
    /\
  6   4
 /\   /\
9  8  2 3
```
Anzahl der Knoten bei mir: 7

```
Postorder:
     6
    / \
   1   9
       /\ 
      2  3 
     /    \
    1      4
```
Anzahl der Knoten bei mir: 7

Wie hast du den die Anzahl der Knoten bei dir im Programm bestimmt?


----------



## xyZman (19. Jan 2011)

Hi, tatsächlich habe ich die 8 beim Post order vergessen srry


```
public static int anzahlKnoten(Baum b) {
    if(!b.empty())
      return anzahlKnoten(b.left())+1 + anzahlKnoten(b.right());
    return 0;
  }
```
Postorder : {6,1,9,2,8,3,4}


----------



## SlaterB (19. Jan 2011)

bitte bei jedem Post bedenken: sind alle oder wesentliche Fragen der anderen beantwortet (Diskrepanz 7 vs 9 Knoten)
und vor allem: ist überhaupt aktuell eine Frage offen?

neue Frage: was ist das für ein Code den du da postest, hast du eine Baum-Klasse, hast du den Baum vorliegen usw?


----------

